
Natural Gas characterized as Freedom Gas in official US government press release - mring33621
https://www.energy.gov/articles/department-energy-authorizes-additional-lng-exports-freeport-lng
======
nostromo
Flagged for the misleading title submission by OP.

No, they aren't renaming anything. It was a simple neologism to drive home the
point that using our own energy vs OPEC imports move us towards energy
independence.

~~~
headcanon
The text of the report is still pretty star-spangled ridiculous though. I was
entertained.

~~~
ason
No kidding.. I had to scroll back up to the top to make sure I wasn't on The
Onion.

------
duxup
These a petty name change like this feels like corporate driven re-branding,
or worse like stuff I would associate with a banana republic.

I mean if you want to name your new bill something silly or absurd that is one
thing, renaming actual things is kinda weird.

------
Bonooru
Since there is a quote calling it "natural gas" later on, I'm guessing this is
a typo on the city "Freemont", since that's where the gas is coming from.

I've since been corrected... Seems I didn't read closely enough.

~~~
kardos
The article calls it natural gas a number of times, it's the quoted officials
that are using fanciful language

------
jonnycomputer
>“Approval of additional LNG exports from Freeport LNG furthers this
Administration’s commitment to promoting American energy, American jobs, and
the American economy. Further, increased supplies of U.S. natural gas on the
world market are critical to advancing clean energy and the energy security of
our allies around the globe. With the U.S. in another year of record-setting
natural gas production, I am pleased that the Department of Energy is doing
what it can to promote an efficient regulatory system that allows for
molecules of U.S. freedom to be exported to the world,” said Assistant
Secretary for Fossil Energy Steven Winberg, who signed the export order and
was also in attendance at the Clean Energy Ministerial.

Yeah, flag OP all you want, but its pretty friggin ridiculous.

------
asplake
“an efficient regulatory system that allows for molecules of U.S. freedom to
be exported to the world”. Sometimes it’s hard to tell truth from satire

------
crispinb
The US becomes more self-parodying by the day.

------
YeGoblynQueenne
This is still flagged and my new post on the same subject from another source
was flagged and closed down.

That's OK, then? This community has no other way to deal with controversy,
than to sweep it under the carpet?

------
saluki
Freedom Fries anyone? Anyone?

~~~
duxup
I'm kinda ok with freedom fries as it is random restaurants doing whatever
they want. It might be silly, but whatever.

Government goes copy and paste over natural gas... for some reason that creeps
me out a bit.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I'm kinda ok with freedom fries as it is random restaurants doing whatever
> they want.

No, Freedom Fries was the US Congress' Chair of the Committee on House
Administration directing three congressional cafeterias.

~~~
duxup
Cafeteria, it's petty for sure, but IMO still low enough / unimportant enough
for me not to care as much.

For some reason this seems one step into the more wonky / serious thing.

It probabbly also matters that I feel like I've seen other "banana republic"
like isms out there.

------
greesil
But methane is still methane, thank goodness.

------
lutorm
Is it still April 1st?

------
Simulacra
This is hilarious. /Ron Swanson America gif

------
jonnycomputer
"GW Molecules"

------
taf2
this is 1984?

------
sneakernets
"2 dozen people were killed in a Freedom Gas explosion last night..."

